# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  معجم مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية

## هدوء عاصف

*معجم  مصطلحات   الهندسة  الميكانيكية

Dictionary of Mechanical Engineering

القاموس الشامل لمصطلحات  الهندسة  الميكانيكية




تحميل موسوعة مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية

http://www.egyview.com/link/1301*

----------


## غسان

شكراااا يا محمود  :Smile:

----------

